# Hi everyone !



## cwl (May 4, 2008)

Greetings to all !

I am a new member in this forum and hope to make new friends here to discuss about cooking and such.

I have been thinking of pursuing a career in the culinary world.

First of all, i would like to find a way to get to 'understand' food.
For example, an asparagus stalk, how long should it be boiled in salted boiling water so it wouldnt lose its crunch, 3 mins or 4 mins ? the preparation of a single ingredient, what do we have to add salt to the boiling water etc etc.

Could anyone here be kind enough to tell me how i can gain all these knowledge ?

Any help would be deeply appreciated !
Hope to hearing from you soon !
Thank you and have a nice day ! :lips:


----------



## lisav (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi CWL!
Welcome - I am a new member too; and looking at pursuing personal cheffing soon. IMO, you get to know food by cooking it  Reading recipes, trying new techniques, don't be afraid to jump in! As for asparagus, try piercing the bottom of the stalk with the tip of a knife to gauge "doneness". Also try roasting and grilling your asparagus - both ways are good too. 
Good luck to you,


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Alot of these things come from experience that you get from both school and working on the line. If I am serving a filet with asparague, I need to develop that "sense" of when to drop the asparagus into the salted water so that both items finish at the same time. I might have 4 filets (or more) going on at different times (with different donenesses) and maybe one wants cauliflower (which requires more time to cook). If I am in a larger kitchen I have to sync with a veg guy, a side guy, and a sauce guy so that we all are on the same page of when to have everything ready. As you practice, time management and effeciency become your best friends and you sharpen these skills day in and day out.

Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## cwl (May 4, 2008)

Thank you Lisa and RAS, i believe what you guys are trying to say is through experience i will learn many things and gain alot of knowledge through out the whole journey.

I am going to start work at a restaurant soon, as a kitchen helper or a waiter. I'm sure i would be able to learn at least something from there, all the best to me and you guys !

:lips:


----------

